# Help with Creaking Stairs



## lostmyhammer (Aug 23, 2006)

We have 90-year old home with wood stairs - most are constructed with two boards which are separating and making creaking noises.  There is no such thing as tiptoeing up the stairs at our house.    Would appreciate any advice you can give.  Is there a product available to bring boards together?  Thanks!


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 23, 2006)

That's a tough one. Is there a way to access the boards from underneath?
I have taken drywall down to get to the underside before. 
You may have to do the same. 
The treads can be bumped back together from the back.
No Easy button for squeaky stairs.

If you can not access the bottom of the treads, 
you may be able to glue some blocks to the treads on each side of the crack. Then you can use clamps to just draw the treads back together. 
Glue them first!

The only other solution I know of is to screw blocks on the treads and draw them together. Not very pretty though.


----------



## lostmyhammer (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes, the stairs to the basement are directly below the stairs to the second floor, (which squeak).  I should try (with hammer?) to pound the back of the stair tread toward the front?  Then do I nail anything, if I succeed in damping the creak?

I'm probably not making sense.  

Thank You.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 24, 2006)

You need to get some carpenters wood glue in the crack from the top. 
After it settles in a little, then push, if you can, the steps back up tight.
Wipe the glue that squishes out with a damp, not wet rag.
Let them set before you use them if you can. 
or stay out of the middle of the treads.
If the tread will not push up tight, you may have to tap it in with a hammer.
Don't pound it too hard, just snug it together.
You could also glue permanent blocks on the bottom of the treads and use a clamp to draw them together. This of course takes more time.

If you notice squeaking from the sides, 
you can stuff thin flat shims in the sides where the steps attach.

Try to resist using nails if you can.
You risk splitting the treads and having to replace them.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 24, 2006)

We have had some success with gorilla glue. Tape off the stairs so only the cracks are exposed. Use duct tape so the glue does not absorb into paper type of tapes.Then remove when dry and scrape the stairs of all that glue residue.

Messy job but works good.

Do a small spot first to get used to the expansion of the gorilla glue. It expands a lot.

Gorilla glue= urethane glue.


----------

